# Que os den morcilla



## mysunrise

¡Hola! 

Fuente: Wikipedia, Arturo-Pérez Reverte. 

Leyéndola, encuentro la siguiente frase:

_La carta de renuncia terminaba así: "*Que os den morcilla,* Ramón. A ti y a Jordi García Candau". _

Veo en el diccionario que se trata de una frase de desprecio. 
La pregunta es:
¿Se trata de una expresión muy ofensiva y con alusión... "sexual", o es algo ofensivo, sí, pero no "malas palabras"? 

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## Azarosa

Sí, claro, es de una vulgaridad absoluta. Es una forma más atenuada de "Que te den por culo".


----------



## mysunrise

Azarosa said:


> Sí, claro, es de una vulgaridad absoluta. Es una forma más atenuada de "Que te den por culo".


Muchas gracias. Entonces, lo he entendido bien. Aquí, se dice la misma frase con el uso de la parte delantera del cuerpo. ☺️
¡Envejeciendo, aprendo!


----------



## Azarosa

lamarimba, más allá del origen, copio lo que leo en ese artículo: 
*Q*_*ue te den morcilla*_ es una locución que tiene múltiples sinónimos como _que te den por saco, que te jodan,_ _que te folle un pez, _vete a freír morcilla/espárragos_, _vete a la porra (o a otro sitio más escatológico) … está visto que el repertorio español tiene una vasta amplitud de formas para que podamos librarnos de nuestros semejantes_._


----------



## Lamarimba

Sí. No sé si en tu país se usa. Desde luego aquí no es de "una vulgaridad absoluta", lo que quiera que signifique esa categoría.


----------



## mysunrise

Lamarimba said:


> No tan rápido. Ahí la morcilla no tiene nada que ver con lo que dices. Mira aquí.


Gracias por esta información. Me es muy útil. Pero, creo que en el contexto citado ofender y expresar sus sentimientos agrios es exactamente la intención de Reverte.


----------



## Circunflejo

Lamarimba said:


> Desde luego aquí no es de "una vulgaridad absoluta", lo que quiera que signifique esa categoría.


Efectivamente, aquí es de lo más normal y corriente tanto en su versión abreviada como en su versión completa: que os den morcilla perrera.


mysunrise said:


> Pero, creo que en el contexto citado ofender y expresar sus sentimientos agrios es exactamente la intención de Reverte.


Aquí a nadie le ofende que le digan que te den morcilla, o, al menos, yo conozco a nadie que le ofenda. Simplemente tomas notas de que la otra persona se ha enojado o molestado por algo que hayas hecho o dicho y listo. Lo mismo sería aplicable a cualquiera de las expresiones que se han citado en el mensaje cinco.


Azarosa said:


> Es una forma más atenuada de "Que te den por culo".


No. Si estás interpretando literalmente que te den por culo, no tiene nada que ver una expresión con la otra. Si estás interpretando que te den por culo como una forma de expresar lo que dije en el párrafo anterior, dado que ninguna de las fórmulas es ofensiva, no hay atenuación alguna ya que el significado de fondo sería el mismo.


----------



## Calambur

Azarosa said:


> Sí, claro, es de una vulgaridad absoluta. Es una forma más atenuada de "Que te den por culo".





Lamarimba said:


> No sé si en tu país se usa.


Hola. 

Coincido con mi paisana.

Por aquí sí es de una vulgaridad absoluta. Nadie que no sea muy grosero lo diría (aunque, por supuesto, a veces personas que no son groseras deciden decir una grosería).
Se usa poco, pero yo lo he oído bastantes veces.

Y sí tiene (para nosotros -al menos para los rioplatenses-) una connotación sexual. 

Perdón, pero para que cualquier lector entienda bien la idea, por aquí y en esa frase, entendemos "morcilla" como un pene de tamaño... fenomenal. 
Luego, la frase completa es interpretada como "andá a que te coja un burro" (bastante usada por aquí); y valga la aclaración -supongo que innecesaria, pero por si acaso...- de que quien tuviera que someterse a tal situación terminaría con el culo partido en mil pedazos.

Ya me callo, ya.

Saludos._


----------



## Circunflejo

Calambur said:


> Coincido con mi paisana.
> 
> Por aquí sí es de una vulgaridad absoluta. Nadie que no sea muy grosero lo diría (aunque, por supuesto, a veces personas que no son groseras deciden decir una grosería).
> Se usa poco, pero yo lo he oído bastantes veces.
> 
> Y sí tiene (para nosotros -al menos para los rioplatenses-) una connotación sexual.
> 
> Perdón, pero para que cualquier lector entienda bien la idea, por aquí y en esa frase, entendemos "morcilla" como un pene de tamaño... fenomenal.
> Luego, la frase completa es interpretada como "andá a que te coja un burro" (bastante usada por aquí); y valga la aclaración -supongo que innecesaria, pero por si acaso...- de que quien tuviera que someterse a tal situación terminaría con el culo partido en mil pedazos.


Todo esto sería relevante si la frase por la que se nos ha preguntado la hubiese escrito alguien de allá, pero la ha escrito un español y, por tanto, se presupone que el significado que le ha querido dar a la frase es el habitual por estos lares.


----------



## yatecuento

Completando a Circunflejo y también entendiendo que la gente no tiene por qué saber si Reverte o el resto de las personas de la carta son españolas. Bueno, a lo mejor Ramón, que no sabemos quién es, no es español.
Es una frase que demuestra desprecio a una persona. Es algo vulgar pero no demasiado (al menos en España).
En cuanto a la connotación sexual: inicialmente no la tiene, tal y como explica el articulo. 
Yo nunca le habría supuesto ese tipo de significado sexual. Me gustaría saber si quién ha dicho que sí lo tiene SUPONE que lo debe de tener por su "apariencia fálica" o tiene la seguridad de esta frase tiene ese matiz (amigas mentes calenturientas).
Si en Argentina realmente lo ha adquirido, en España no parece haber pasado eso. Lo del burro ... frase igual en España (no es coger sino follar (con perdón).
Es una frase que creo que empieza a estar en desuso.


----------



## Calambur

Circunflejo said:


> Todo esto sería relevante si la frase por la que se nos ha preguntado la hubiese escrito alguien de allá, pero la ha escrito un español y, por tanto, se presupone que el significado que le ha querido dar a la frase es el habitual por estos lares.


Sí, sí, no tengo duda, admirado Circunflejo.
Pero no me pareció inoportuno aclararle a mysunrise que esa frase puede entenderse de diferente manera, según donde se diga. (No vaya a suceder que visite estos pagos y se le ocurra "soltarla" como si tal cosa.)

Para que me creas que tengo una idea de lo que digo (y so riesgo de ser ahorcada por mi familia, a toda la cual le he invadido la mesa de la sala comedor con mis locuras), pongo abajo una foto recién tomada de algunos de los libritos que he leído del astuto escritor de marras, ahora Académico de la Benemérita (me refiero a la RAE, no a la Guardia Civil).
Aunque aclaro, por si acaso, que ya terminó con mi paciencia -que es mucha, pero tiene límites-.






Saludos._


----------



## Agró

A mí me suena hasta cursi, floja, blandurria y... sosa.
Y nunca le habría supuesto connotaciones sexuales.

Con esto he aprendido qué no decir (o sí) a los argentinos.

Copio lo que dice el DLE, por si aclara algo:

*que me, te, le, etc., den **morcilla*

1. exprs. coloqs. U. para expresar vehementemente rechazo, desprecio o desinterés hacia la persona o cosa aludidas.


----------



## Mister Draken

Y saliéndonos un poco del tema, quiero decir que la morcilla argentina y la morcilla española son diferentes  a pesar de llamarse igual.


----------



## Miguel On Ojj

mysunrise said:


> creo que en el contexto citado ofender y expresar sus sentimientos agrios es exactamente la intención de Reverte.


Esa suele ser, casi siempre, su actitud y su intención... 


Calambur said:


> Aunque aclaro, por si acaso, que ya terminó con mi paciencia -que es mucha, pero tiene límites-.


Pero mucha, por lo que se ve en la imagen 

Coincido con mis coterráneos: nunca le hubiera atribuido ninguna connotación sexual evidente.

Un saludo


----------



## mysunrise

Bueno, ya veo que hay diferencias según el lugar. Después de leer por primera vez el párrafo de wiki, lo que me vino inmediatamente como significado de dicha frase es lo que los foreros de Argentina han explicado. En mi país la connotación es la misma (pene). Por otra parte, veo que para los foreros de España no vale lo mismo.
Os doy a todos el párrafo completo, donde nos informamos también que Ramón es Ramón Colom, director de TVE.
A_ principios de los años 1990 presentó en RNE La ley de la calle, un programa de radio, en horario nocturno, en el que se daba cabida a numerosos personajes de diversos ámbitos, la mayoría de las veces marginales, y que fue clausurado por Jordi García Candau, director de RTVE. Fue presentador, en 1993, del programa Código uno,2  sobre la actualidad de la crónica negra, en Televisión Española, programa del que renegó públicamente y abandonó por considerar que contenía «basura».3 Después de haber hecho esas declaraciones en noviembre del citado año, en Pamplona, y de volver a ejercer como reportero de guerra, Pérez-Reverte presentó su dimisión a TVE, en abril de 1994, al enterarse de que se le pretendía «abrir expediente por justificar gastos en zonas de guerra con facturas falsas», acusación basada en unas líneas de su novela Territorio comanche. En su dura carta al director de TVE, Ramón Colom, Pérez-Reverte lo invita a leer el libro «con detalle» para comprobar que no hay base para el expediente, y dice tener la impresión de que este, al que considera «una majadería», está inspirado por gente que «actúa con mala fe y pretende tomarse la revancha por unas alusiones que no les gustan». La carta de renuncia terminaba así: «*Que os den morcilla, Ramón. A ti y a Jordi García Candau*»._


----------



## Rocko!

mysunrise said:


> Bueno, ya veo que hay diferencias según el lugar. Después de leer por primera vez el párrafo de wiki, lo que me vino inmediatamente como significado de dicha frase es lo que los foreros de Argentina han explicado. En mi país la connotación es la misma (pene). Por otra parte, veo que para los foreros de España no vale lo mismo.
> Os doy a todos el párrafo completo, donde nos informamos también que Ramón es Ramón Colom, director de TVE.
> A_ principios de los años 1990 presentó en RNE La ley de la calle, un programa de radio, en horario nocturno, en el que se daba cabida a numerosos personajes de diversos ámbitos, la mayoría de las veces marginales, y que fue clausurado por Jordi García Candau, director de RTVE. Fue presentador, en 1993, del programa Código uno,2  sobre la actualidad de la crónica negra, en Televisión Española, programa del que renegó públicamente y abandonó por considerar que contenía «basura».3 Después de haber hecho esas declaraciones en noviembre del citado año, en Pamplona, y de volver a ejercer como reportero de guerra, Pérez-Reverte presentó su dimisión a TVE, en abril de 1994, al enterarse de que se le pretendía «abrir expediente por justificar gastos en zonas de guerra con facturas falsas», acusación basada en unas líneas de su novela Territorio comanche. En su dura carta al director de TVE, Ramón Colom, Pérez-Reverte lo invita a leer el libro «con detalle» para comprobar que no hay base para el expediente, y dice tener la impresión de que este, al que considera «una majadería», está inspirado por gente que «actúa con mala fe y pretende tomarse la revancha por unas alusiones que no les gustan». La carta de renuncia terminaba así: «*Que os den morcilla, Ramón. A ti y a Jordi García Candau*»._


Parece que quiso decir “que os den lo que os gusta” = _Yo de aquí me voy, tontos,  no me meto más_.


----------



## juanjorel

Calambur said:


> Hola.
> 
> Coincido con mi paisana.
> 
> Por aquí sí es de una vulgaridad absoluta. Nadie que no sea muy grosero lo diría (aunque, por supuesto, a veces personas que no son groseras deciden decir una grosería).
> Se usa poco, pero yo lo he oído bastantes veces.
> 
> Y sí tiene (para nosotros -al menos para los rioplatenses-) una connotación sexual.
> 
> Perdón, pero para que cualquier lector entienda bien la idea, por aquí y en esa frase, entendemos "morcilla" como un pene de tamaño... fenomenal.
> Luego, la frase completa es interpretada como "andá a que te coja un burro" (bastante usada por aquí); y valga la aclaración -supongo que innecesaria, pero por si acaso...- de que quien tuviera que someterse a tal situación terminaría con el culo partido en mil pedazos.
> 
> Ya me callo, ya.
> 
> Saludos._


No, esa frase no existe en Argentina. Nunca nadie jamás en Argentina dijo “que te den morcilla”, o “que te metan la morcilla”, o algo por el estilo. Quizás leer tanto a Pérez-Reverte te haya confundido un poco. Saludos.


----------



## Calambur

juanjorel said:


> No, esa frase no existe en Argentina. Nunca nadie jamás en Argentina dijo “que te den morcilla”,


OMG!
No me hagas reír, que se me forman arrugas y mi cirujano plástico está de vacaciones.

Saludos._


----------



## Miguel On Ojj

juanjorel said:


> No, esa frase no existe en Argentina. Nunca nadie jamás en Argentina dijo “que te den morcilla”





Calambur said:


> OMG!
> No me hagas reír, que se me forman arrugas y mi cirujano plástico está de vacaciones.
> 
> Saludos._




Eso sí, rotundidad no se le puede negar: "nunca", "nadie", "jamás". 

Un saludo


----------



## jilar

mysunrise said:


> La pregunta es:
> ¿Se trata de una expresión muy ofensiva y con alusión... "sexual", o es algo ofensivo, sí, pero no "malas palabras"


En la expresión no aparece ninguna "mala palabra" como podrían ser las que consideramos palabrotas o aquellas que hagan referencia a partes corporales de lo más privadas - no es lo mismo decir "que te den por culo" que, inventándome una ahora, "que te den por el sobaco" (sobaco no tiene nada de mala palabra, en cambio, culo, nos educan en su evitación, como que es de mala educación usarla. El típico niño que le riñen por lo que sea y él para mostrar su rebeldía soltaba "caca, culo, pedo, pis" y entonces a la primera reprimenda le seguía otra "No digas palabrotas" o algo por el estilo). 

Morcilla no entra ennla categoría de culo, desde luego que no.

¿Ofensiva?
Más que para ofender se usa para mostrar cuál es tu sentir, en fin, que estás harto (por lo que sea) de esa persona.
Puede ser por algo puntual (una discusión donde no se llega a un acuerdo) o por algo continuado en el tiempo 

En el caso de esta carta parece lo último.
Arturo usa un lenguaje callejero en sus artículos, no se complica buscando formas elaboradas, y hasta enigmáticas o que solo alguien con cultura entendería, de decir las cosas.
Se expresa como se puede expresar tu vecino, esto es, usa expresiones del ciudadano español común.

Y, claro, cuando alguien nos saca de nuestras casillas (estamos muy molestos con esa persona) es bastabte normal soltarle algo como lo que le soltó él a su jefe en esa carta.

Por otro lado refleja bien la relación entre jefes y empleados, ¿cuántos empleados soportan a sus jefes porque simplemente necesitan el trabajo?
Arturo ya no necesitaba ese trabajo y es como decirle a su jefe.
-Ahí te quedas. Que te aguante tu madre. Conmigo no cuentes.

Todo esto viene a decir que su relación era simplemente profesional. No eran amigos y seguramente había tiranteces entre ellos.
Porque de un amigo o de alguien que te llevas bien, no te despides de ese modo.


----------



## Seelewig

A mí me parece MUY desconsiderada y bastante ofensiva. 



Agró said:


> Y nunca le habría supuesto connotaciones sexuales.


Menos mal, ya somos dos.


----------



## Doraemon-

Es una expresión de desprecio, y no veo cómo una expresión de desprecio puede no ser desconsiderada y ofensiva. Es que es el significado lo que resulta intrínsecamente desconsiderado.
Pero dentro de lo que significa es una forma no muy maleducada, frente a las alternativas comunes: que os den por culo, iros a la mierda, etc.
Tampoco considero que sea nada sexual.


----------



## Ballenero

Es una expresión que usan las abuelas, es inofensiva (para mí).


----------



## jilar

Desde luego, a alguien que te diga eso se le responderá antes con:
-Qué maleducado.
Que con:
-Qué ofensivo.

Con esto quiero decir que más que verse humillado, insultado o despreciado el que lo recibe, se ve a quien lo emite como maleducado. Y que no sabe usar otro lenguaje para mostrar su malestar..


----------



## Ballenero

jilar said:


> Con esto quiero decir que más que verse humillado, insultado o despreciado el que lo recibe, se ve a quien lo emite como maleducado. Y que no sabe usar otro lenguaje para mostrar su malestar..


Yo diría que ni siquiera es de mala educación.
Al contrario, si Reverte usa esta expresión, lo hace para evitar un lenguaje obsceno, lo que convertiría su queja, con todo el derecho a proclamarla, en un exabrupto y eso le quitaría credibilidad.
Está al mismo nivel que ¡iros a freír espárragos!

El origen de la expresión es este (pero ya sabemos todos que el origen de las expresiones es irrelevante a la hora de exclamarlas):


----------



## mysunrise

Gracias a todos por las respuestas.
Quisiera saber si la palabra morcilla (primero, en España), *no tiene* jamás *connotación sexual*. 

Invento tres expresiones:
_Toma la morcilla.
Dale a él/ella la morcilla....
Coma la morcilla._

Me imagino que en un almuerzo, por ejemplo, estas frases parecen normales, ¿no?
Pero, en otro momento y en otro contexto, una pelea, una disputa, lo que sea, ¿pueden tomarse de ofensivas (digo: sexual) por el receptor?
¿O "nunca nadie jamás"? 🙂

La pregunta es si morcilla puede tener connotación sexual.


----------



## juanjorel

mysunrise said:


> Gracias a todos por las respuestas.
> Quisiera saber si la palabra morcilla (primero, en España), *no tiene* jamás *connotación sexual*.
> 
> Invento tres expresiones:
> _Toma la morcilla.
> Dale a él/ella la morcilla....
> Coma la morcilla._
> 
> Me imagino que en un almuerzo, por ejemplo, estas frases parecen normales, ¿no?
> Pero, en otro momento y en otro contexto, una pelea, una disputa, lo que sea, ¿pueden tomarse de ofensivas (digo: sexual) por el receptor?
> ¿O "nunca nadie jamás"? 🙂
> 
> La pregunta es si morcilla puede tener connotación sexual.


Te respondo primero por Argentina. Una morcilla, un chorizo, un pepino, una banana, cualquier cosa puede tener connotación sexual -como en cualquier lugar del mundo-, pero no existe un insulto hecho (en el sentido de una frase hecha). Saludos y una morcilla para vos.


----------



## Marsianitoh

mysunrise said:


> Gracias a todos por las respuestas.
> Quisiera saber si la palabra morcilla (primero, en España), *no tiene* jamás *connotación sexual*.
> 
> Invento tres expresiones:
> _Toma la morcilla.
> Dale a él/ella la morcilla....
> Coma la morcilla._
> 
> Me imagino que en un almuerzo, por ejemplo, estas frases parecen normales, ¿no?
> Pero, en otro momento y en otro contexto, una pelea, una disputa, lo que sea, ¿pueden tomarse de ofensivas (digo: sexual) por el receptor?
> ¿O "nunca nadie jamás"? 🙂
> 
> La pregunta es si morcilla puede tener connotación sexual.


No, " morcilla" no tiene connotaciones sexuales en España, si te dicen " toma morcilla" nadie va a entender " que te follen". La única conexión entre morcilla y el pene/ la polla es que se utiliza " morcillona" para describirla en estado semi-erecto: Se le ha puesto ( la polla) morcillona.


----------



## Miguel On Ojj

juanjorel said:


> Una morcilla, un chorizo, un pepino, una banana, cualquier cosa puede tener connotación sexual -como en cualquier lugar del mundo-


Exacto: esto es así en cualquier parte y en cualquier idioma, supongo (con las correspondientes palabras en ese idioma). Porque depende del contexto y de la situación en que se digan esas palabras. Ejemplo muy famoso —y burdo y grosero— en España por una serie de televisión: "¿Quieres salami?" o "Esta quiere salami". Así que sí, salami, salchicha, morcilla, chorizo, pepino, banana, etc., etc. pueden tener connotaciones sexuales en cualquier parte del mundo.

Saludos


----------



## jilar

mysunrise said:


> Invento tres expresiones:
> _Toma la morcilla.
> Dale a él/ella la morcilla....
> Coma la morcilla_


Así dichas, sin más contexto, nadie interpretaría que tengan connotaciones sexuales.
Pero ahora imagínate a uno de Burgos, de turismo por Alemania, observando que allí comen muchas salchichas y el tío va y les suelta a sus amigos:
-Si a estas alemanas les gustan tanto las salchichas, cuando prueben la morcilla castellana se olvidarán de las primeras.

Es evidente que se refiere al sexo y a la diferencia entre los hombres alemanes y los españoles. Insinuando que los segundos tienen mejor pene, por grande.

Por mucha burrada que sea lo que está diciendo.

Y si un colega le intenta cortar el rollo así:
-Muchas son vegetarianas.

El protagonista puede contestarle:
-Si no le va la morcilla tengo buen pepino. Ja ja ja.

Como ves, cualquier palabra (sobre todo algo comestible  y con forma fusiforme) puede aludir al pene.


----------



## mysunrise

jilar said:


> Así dichas, sin más contexto, nadie interpretaría que tengan connotaciones sexuales.
> Pero ahora imagínate a uno de Burgos, de turismo por Alemania, observando que allí comen muchas salchichas y el tío va y les suelta a sus amigos:
> -Si a estas alemanas les gustan tanto las salchichas, cuando prueben la morcilla castellana se olvidarán de las primeras.
> 
> Es evidente que se refiere al sexo y a la diferencia entre los hombres alemanes y los españoles. Insinuando que los segundos tienen mejor pene, por grande.
> 
> Por mucha burrada que sea lo que está diciendo.
> 
> Y si un colega le intenta cortar el rollo así:
> -Muchas son vegetarianas.
> 
> El protagonista puede contestarle:
> -Si no le va la morcilla tengo buen pepino. Ja ja ja.
> 
> Como ves, cualquier palabra (sobre todo algo comestible  y con forma fusiforme) puede aludir al pene.


😂 Claro, claro, entiendo. Aquí es lo mismo, cosas parecidas.


----------



## Ballenero

mysunrise said:


> La pregunta es si morcilla puede tener connotación sexual.


¿Sabes cómo es una morcilla?
¿Has visto, tocado, comido una morcilla alguna vez?
Se hace con sangre embutida en intestino.
Es una cosa blanda y cuando la abres se deshace.
Es imposible usarla como juguete sexual.


----------



## mysunrise

Ballenero said:


> ¿Sabes cómo es una morcilla?
> ¿Has visto, tocado, comido una morcilla alguna vez?
> Se hace con sangre embutida en intestino.
> Es una cosa blanda y cuando la abres se deshace.
> Es imposible usarla como juguete sexual.


Es sorprendente saber que en otros países hay comidas parecidas. Cada uno a lo suyo, claro. Pero, sí, tales comidas hay en Grecia, también. Te digo que en el pueblo de mi madre se producen "morcillas", entre comillas la pongo porque depende del método de preparación o de los ingredientes que se utilizan, pero la esencia es que sí tengo una idea de lo que es morcilla.
La verdad es, también, que en diferentes lenguas se expresa algo, a veces, con expresiones que nada tienen que ver entre sí.
Aquí, la expresión "que os den morcilla", tal y como lo explicaron los foreros de España, equivale a "que os cortéis el cuello" (vosotros el vuestro).
Equivale a estoy harto de, basta ya, etc., con indignación.
También, si el jefe despide al obrero, este último puede charlar con un amigo y decir:
Me despidieron del trabajo y ahora tengo que "cortarme el cuello" para encontrar dinero. (indignación, desesperanza, injusticia).

Finalmente, estoy de acuerdo de lo que han dicho todos los foreros, aunque, por un momento pensé que iba a estallar una guerra mundial. Afortunadamente, que no 🙂

Gracias a todos /as.


----------



## jilar

Ballenero said:


> Yo diría que ni siquiera es de mala educación


Pregúntate cómo te tomarías una respuesta así de parte de un forero tras una de tantas largas discusiones como a veces hay en el foro.
O mejor, las acciones que tomaría un moderador ante tal frase.
Al menos un "no son formas" yo sí me esperaría. Y seguramente la eliminación de la frase.

A lo mejor tú estás pensando en un contexto entre colegas o así, que discuten y tal, y en determinado momento a uno no se le ocurre más que decir la frase de marras intentando así acabar con la discusión. Pero, al otro día, o a las pocas horas, tan amigos.


----------



## jilar

mysunrise said:


> Aquí, la expresión "que os den morcilla", tal y como lo explicaron los foreros de España, equivale a "que os cortéis el cuello


Yo no creo que actualmente nadie piense en que le está deseando la muerte al otro.
El origen etimológico está ahí y nadie lo puede negar, pero hoy en día nadie la dice  con ánimo de que el otro la palme (muera).
Es más, la mayoría desconoce su etimología. Simplemente la usan cuando están hartos de una persona. O como sinónimo de "vete a freír espárragos" (no es una alusión a que se haga cocinero vegetariano  )


----------



## mysunrise

jilar said:


> Yo no creo que actualmente nadie piense en que le está deseando la muerte al otro.
> El origen etimológico está ahí y nadie lo puede negar, pero hoy en día nadie la dice  con ánimo de que el otro la palme (muera).
> Es más, la mayoría desconoce su etimología. Simplemente la usan cuando están hartos de una persona. O como sinónimo de "vete a freír espárragos" (no es una alusión a que se haga cocinero vegetariano  )


Sí, no se trata de un deseo verdadero. 🙂


----------



## Ballenero

jilar said:


> Pregúntate cómo te tomarías una respuesta así de parte de un forero tras una de tantas largas discusiones como a veces hay en el foro.
> O mejor, las acciones que tomaría un moderador ante tal frase.
> Al menos un "no son formas" yo sí me esperaría. Y seguramente la eliminación de la frase.


Sinceramente, no me parece de mala educación.
No es un insulto ni una palabrota, solo es una respuesta cándida a alguien que te está fastidiando.
Por ejemplo, mi madre, que no ha soltado un taco en su vida, me lo dice de vez en cuando y me hace gracia.
Me resulta ñoño.
En cambio, un “que te den” sí me suena mal, te quedas como ¿que me den qué?


----------



## jilar

Mmm... ¿no estarás buscando que te lo diga? No voy a caer en la trampa. 

Recuerda que estás poniendo de ejemplo la posible discusión que tengas con tu madre, o algo que pueda generar tal exabrupto.
Alguien con quien tienes plena confianza, o eso se supone (incluso más que con un amigo de toda la vida, el amigo puede un día dejar de serlo, tu madre siempre será tu madre). La discusión, y tal exabrupto, será algo pasajero y sin apenas relevancia en vuestra relación.

Díselo a tu jefe o jefa, teniendo en cuenta que os une una simple relación laboral, ni sois amigos, ni os lleváis bien, ...
Tendrá consecuencias, aunque solo sea un toque de atención a "las formas".

Otra cosa es cómo, o más bien dónde, lo usa Pérez-Reverte y las consecuencias que puede traerle por hablar como habla en sus artículos (en este caso no me queda claro si realmente fue una carta a su jefe o esto aparece en algún artículo suyo). Es sabido que tira de lo mordaz y no duda en calificar de gilipollas, por poner un ejemplo, a cualquier político o cargo, por muy importante que sea.
Sus artículos están plagados de expresiones o palabras que, dichas por otro y en otro contexto (el de la vida diaria del común mortal), se calificarían como "de maleducados".
Pero, claro, como él es escritor,  sus formas se explican como un estilo. Y se habla así de que es un tío con estilo propio. Y no un maleducado.


----------



## Ballenero

En google books aparece la expresión en centenares de libros, vale, eso no significa nada pero hay un caso curioso.
En El Quijote, Sancho dice: “y a los escuderos que les papen duelos6”.
Abajo, a pie de página vienen las explicaciones de lo que significan las expresiones y palabras raras y para ésta, la 6 pone: que se fastidien, que les den morcilla.
Si fuera realmente grosera, no creo que la hubieran utilizado como explicación.

Reverte tenía motivos para mostrarse indignado, le habían acusado de presentar facturas falsas, y lo hace de esa forma peculiar.
Para mí no está siendo maleducado pero si tú opinas que sí pues ya está y santas pascuas.
(Con esto último intento hacer un paralelismo, sueltas una expresión algo anticuada y suenas un poco extravagante).


----------

